# Virus Arma dei carabinieri



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2014)

Mia madre, probabilmente cliccando su qualche banner pubblicitario (  ), è riuscita a far infettare il pc di casa con il noto virus dell'arma dei carabinieri, che chiede soldi in cambio di una non-denuncia. Come toglierlo?


----------



## Snake (25 Luglio 2014)

scansione con Malwarebytes Anti-Malware


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2014)

Eh è parecchio difficile, spegni il computer e se riesci fai una scansione con un antivirus/spyware. Combofix può essere una soluzione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Luglio 2014)

se puoi ripristina la configurazione del sistema a prima dell'infezione, è il metodo più sicuro e veloce


----------



## Tic (25 Luglio 2014)

Io l'ho risolto scaricando combofix, l'ho installato e dopo il riavvio il virus è scomparso


----------



## prebozzio (25 Luglio 2014)

Colpa dei pornazzi eh?


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2014)

La situazione pare più grave del previsto  il virus è sue due pc e su due celullari, tra i quali il mio iPhone e solo su determinati siti usando safari, anche su milanworld. boh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2014)

Mi sà solo che devi formattare il pc. Ma che antivirus hai?


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2014)

Pc formattati. C'era Norton su uno d Avast su un altro, non sono pc miei. Piu che altro mi chiedo come è possibile che si sia infettato anche l'iPhone, di solito sa roba non dovrebbe colpire dispositivi windows e android?


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pc formattati. C'era Norton su uno d Avast su un altro, non sono pc miei. Piu che altro mi chiedo come è possibile che si sia infettato anche l'iPhone, di solito sa roba non dovrebbe colpire dispositivi windows e android?


Sono virus potentissimi questi, ahimè. Cmq Norton oh non azzecca mai un virus. Il migliore sarebbe Kaspersky a pagamento.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara;514782Come toglierlo?[/QUOTE ha scritto:


> Sì, molto semplice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi comunque ho risolto, scrivo per chiunque magari cercando lo stesso problema si imbatta in questo topic.
Se il virus Arma dei Carabinieri vi compare su internet su vari dispositivi, semplicemente resettate il modem/router al quale i dispositivi sono collegati.


----------



## Liuke (26 Luglio 2014)

Sono virus che girano di sti tempi..non infettano direttamente il pc ma il modem/router e cosi infettano tutti i dispositivi(cell e tablet compresi) la cosa migliore da fare e' resettare da 0 il router.


----------



## Bioware (27 Luglio 2014)

Dodo sei tu?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Luglio 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Dodo sei tu?



Chi, io? No


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] allora sta denunc(z)ia paghiamo o no?


----------

